# MY JOKE FOR THE DAY



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Workplace Humor

Boss asks employee: "Do you believe that there is life after
death?"

Employee: "Certainly not; there's no proof of it."

Boss: "Well, there is now. After you left early yesterday to
go to your brother's funeral, he came here looking for you."

I have actually had this happen, only it was the secretary's sister. She left for a week to go to another state because of her dying and then died sister. We tried to send flowers and couldn't get the name of the church, then someone called and gave me the number of the sister. I called and sure enough she wasn't dead. When the sec came back, I confronted her and she kept saying all the way out the back door that her sister was to dead. Funniest/strangest excuse I have ever had.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I would be scared to death of using death as an excuse for anything...don't these people believe in what goes around comes around? Whewwwww


----------

